# this may sound like a silly question...



## Hiriki (Oct 17, 2013)

So I have my pigeon and two rats with me in my room. I've only had this setup for a few days so I'm still trying to figure out the best way to rat proof and how to set perches up, etc... 

However, my rats get out of cage time every day when they can just run around the entire room (supervised, of course). It's a small room and there aren't any small spaces I can't get into. I don't want to stop doing this but I've noticed one of my rats carrying off feathers that land around the bird cage and chewing on them!

This concerns me because I guess I don't know what specific germs/bacteria there are on the feathers... I know that birds have some bacteria that's harmful to mammals and vice versa but I don't know if it could be transferred via feather. I just remember my parents yelling at me to wash my hands every time I touched a goose feather when I was a kid (lol).

Any help is appreciated. I can't seem to find the answers I'm looking for using google.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hmmm interesting question........it funny that we usually have to worry about it the other way round! lol. We worry about what the mice/rats can bring to the loft. NEver thought of if they could get sick themselves from something in the loft.

Instinctively I'd think there wasn't anything.............but I have no basis for that. You might want to try find a pet rat forum somewhere.
They're more likely to have answers than the pigeon forum.

Let us know if you find out please


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rats are pretty tough. I doubt they will get sick from munching on occasional feathers.

I would be more concerned that your free-roaming rats could harass or injure your pigeon. I would only let them out of their cages when you are there to watch them. I've had a pet rat before and while they are fun pets, they will try to chew and eat almost anything and that probably would include a live pigeon's foot, wing, or leg, if they could get a hold of one! And, with their big teeth, the damage / injury could happen so fast that it would be too late to save the defenseless pigeon. Don't take chances. Plus they may scare your pigeon if nothing else.

So my advice is *be there* in the room for *supervised* play times (of both your pigeon and rats) and do not risk having the rats and pigeon out of their cages at the same time. And watch that your pigeon does not land on the rat's cage - he may get bit or "tasted" in 2 seconds. Don't risk it. Pigeons are pretty defenseless and rats are opportunistic feeders (I'm not saying they are "evil" but anything and everything is potential food to them)!


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

They will be fine my mouse used to make nests out of feathers that would get to close to his cage. And I make ferret toys out of there feathers and my ferret loves them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lefty07 said:


> Rats are pretty tough. I doubt they will get sick from munching on occasional feathers.
> 
> I would be more concerned that your free-roaming rats could harass or injure your pigeon. I would only let them out of their cages when you are there to watch them. I've had a pet rat before and while they are fun pets, they will try to chew and eat almost anything and that probably would include a live pigeon's foot, wing, or leg, if they could get a hold of one! And, with their big teeth, the damage / injury could happen so fast that it would be too late to save the defenseless pigeon. Don't take chances. Plus they may scare your pigeon if nothing else.
> 
> So my advice is *be there* in the room for *supervised* play times (of both your pigeon and rats) and do not risk having the rats and pigeon out of their cages at the same time. And watch that your pigeon does not land on the rat's cage - he may get bit or "tasted" in 2 seconds. Don't risk it. Pigeons are pretty defenseless and rats are opportunistic feeders (I'm not saying they are "evil" but anything and everything is potential food to them)!


Lefty is right. Please heed this warning.

Just noticed when this post was made. Maybe they won't even see this. But Lefty's comment was still good info.


----------



## Terra (Feb 27, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the rats eating feathers, or simply gnawing on them. Watch the rats though, because domestic fancy rats are more sensitive to things than the common norway rats you find outdoors. 

Make sure the rat cage has a solid top to it. Birds of all kinds tend to walk on wire cages, like their own cages, and ratty's tend to chew on stuff stuck in the wires (like pigeon feet!)

As far as them playing together, I'd introduce them slowly, holding the rat, and allowing the pigeon to check him out. I used to have many pet rats, and they played well with my cats, ferrets, and Amazon parrot. You just have to make sure that your particular rat is friendly and gentle with your birds. 

Good luck. I always enjoy watching inter-species friendships.


----------

